# LOST finale - this weekend



## MzzRach (May 22, 2010)

I have been watching LOST since day one.  Sunday is the series finale, who else is as excited as I am????

It's been quite a ride, that's for sure.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 22, 2010)

I started watching it when it first came on but then there was all this channel mix up and sky refusing to broadcast on Virgin and stuff here in the UK and when it came back on I couldn't get into it! it's annoying but I guess now I'll be able to buy them on DVD and watching as many as I like in one go (like with 24, I couldn't watch them one a week!) till I get to the end!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

Wow, already the series final? We are always so far behind everything..... lol


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2010)

me and nick are super excited for this! and amazingly it'll be on uk tv the same time you guys get it. i don't have sky at home so i have set to record it at work (where we have sky for free) so i won't get to see it until monday evening when i get home.


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)

^^ I won't be able to watch it untl Monday night either Lou, since it airs past my bedtime on Sunday..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I will be staying away from online news/postings/this thread until I have watched it so I do not get spoiled.


----------



## kenoki (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I have been watching LOST since day one.  Sunday is the series finale, who else is as excited as I am????

It's been quite a ride, that's for sure._

 
I am!!  So. Excited.  Even after the crappy ep about MIB and Jacob (I have a pink slip for whoever cast their mom).  

*WARNING: SPOILERS* (highlight below to view)

--------
So what do you think will happen?  Any predictions?  Here's mine, for the moment:  Desmond is trying to assemble all the peeps in the alternative timelime so that they will all remember (btw, that part when Hurley saw Ana Lucia was so funny....) their real lives, and how they ended up in the new timeline.  Once he does this, the candidates (and their memories from the first timeline and island) are essentially "saved" in another location as a backup plan (or a sort of backup hard drive).  Thus, all the candidates survive and MIB can't leave the island, as they are in a location he doesn't have access to.  But in order for this to work, Jack would have to remain on the island as new Jacob, and the candidates that are left would have to die (Kate, Hurley, etc.) so that MIB will remained trapped, and no one can kill Jack (assuming only candidates can kill him).  Then, everyone else gets to live out their lives, with the people they love, in the new timeline.  

Either that or they figure out how to make the first timeline completely obsolete through similar means.

Hehe.


----------



## Singmeanything (May 23, 2010)

I LOST LOST. I have been watching since (technically season 2 because I watched all of season 1 over the summer on DVD before season 2 started).

Desmond is my fav~and Richard!!  I think your predictions are somewhat right but super excited for an INSANELY long night of lost. 

Im going to watch Jimmy after too!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 24, 2010)

Thoughts anyone?  I watched all 4.5 hours last night as well as the cast on Kimmel.  Still not sure what I think about the finale...


----------



## Mabelle (May 24, 2010)

I thought the flash side ways would be...more than that. i felt that was a bit of a cop out.


----------



## kenoki (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I thought the flash side ways would be...more than that. i felt that was a bit of a cop out._

 
i feel the same way -- that they created a new mystery (the flash sideways) so they could avoid answering the main mystery (the island).


----------



## MzzRach (May 24, 2010)

I thought it was incredibly moving.  I loved it.


----------



## Mabelle (May 24, 2010)

im still upset about what happened to Jack. It should have been Ben. Ben Should have sacrificed himself after all the horrible things he's done.


----------



## Singmeanything (May 24, 2010)

I loved it. I did not at first but then when I started getting emails from friends about it I finally understand.

I wish Walt would have been in the finale. I kind of think they were hyping his charecter up to be what Desmond took over but then he grew. Because he was "special" because I remember Desmond was not supossed to be in it that long.

I am happy and now that I know flash sideways is what they made up to be the perfect lives of theirs or what they want their lives to be then I am going to re watch it and look for the subtle hints that they are not really living that life. And how many times someone says "let go".


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2010)

hhhmmm well i've let it sit a few days with me before i say what i think. honestly i was dissapointed!  *Spoilers are in my comments below *-


for one i was hoping for a really good battle with the smoke monster. i thought that he would become 'human' so that he could be hurt... but still i thought there would be more battle than what there was.

also i couldn't help but find the whole alternate reality where desmond and hurley were trying to get everybody together so they could 'connect' was a little thin.... i didn't like how they just touched and then they'd get all the flashes.... esp to find that they are all dead anyway and were just waiting for jack....

i just thought that with such a big build up they could have done so much more, answered so many more questions.... to be honest after watching the whole program i feel like they could have stopped after series 3 and 4. 5 was good with the whole time travel thing.... but i can't help but feel it was all just pointless...

just my feelings though, i know other people loved it... but me not so much.


----------



## MzzRach (May 26, 2010)

I can understand your view on it Lou - many people share your opinion and even feel that season 6 as a whole was a total waste.


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I can understand your view on it Lou - many people share your opinion and even feel that season 6 as a whole was a total waste._

 
yeah i think that's what annoys me most... it was a wasted season! but hey ho... i still love the show and one day will watch the dvd's again! me and nick were watching season 1 a few months ago... but now opccupied with smallville!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kenoki* 

 
_i feel the same way -- that they created a new mystery (the flash sideways) so they could avoid answering the main mystery (the island)._

 
Yes! It's like they didn't know what else to do with this flash sideways idea they came up with so they said "hey let's do this..." because they couldn't come up with anything better

I am disappointed with the ending. I didn't think it would matter to me any way it went down but I thought they left WAY too much stuff unanswered, they introduced way too much stuff throughout the series that they just left hanging and I wanted more from the flash sideways and from the island in general, especially after they showed you what happened when you went down towards the light...

Hmph! Thanks a lot, Lost. I love love loved you right up until you gave me this ending. Still love all the other eps though!

In the words of my high school english teacher, who I believe was quoting someone else... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... "If a gun is introduced into the first chapter, it better go off by the end of the book." A lot of Lost guns never went off. That's what I find the most disappointing.


----------



## Mabelle (May 29, 2010)

after almost a week of thinking about this finale, ive come to peace with it. I'm actually now explaining it to people... lol

I know that when they release the bluerays of the series (as a set) theyre going to have a 15 min epilogue of hurley and ben. And they will talk about Walt, among other things.


----------



## Singmeanything (May 29, 2010)

I also think, I know the producers wanted to do only 5 seasons, but got pushed with 6 by the network so they did come up with a whole other season to stretch it out over 6.

I think a lot of stuff was pointless (for example the temple...and that asian man and his sidekick) was too drawn out.

I also feel for a season that seemed drawn out they put TOO MUCH in the 2 1/2 hour finale. I felt maybe it should have been 3 ep. for what was crammed in there plus we could have gotten more closure on things.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_after almost a week of thinking about this finale, ive come to peace with it. I'm actually now explaining it to people... lol

*I know that when they release the bluerays of the series (as a set) theyre going to have a 15 min epilogue of hurley and ben. And they will talk about Walt, among other things.*_

 
yes i read about this too which will be good. as much as i am dissapointed, i shall still be buying the box set!


----------



## Mabelle (May 30, 2010)

my mom says she's buying it... but i think im gonna go halfsies with her.


----------

